# Basic questions about getting started with a lighting kit



## kat.hayes (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm borrowing a Hensel 2 strobe lighting kit without ever using one before. I'm just trying to understand the basic concept of how to use the lights from a technical standpoint and not setting them up to achieve good lighting with placement, etc.

The strobe that has the cable to trigger it from the camera has a button labeled "Press for options" and it lets me choose a value from 5.0 - 10. 1. What is this value? How do you choose what value to set this strobe to?

Appreciate any help and putting up with my newb questions.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 28, 2016)

What model number are the heads and what controller are you using?


----------



## kat.hayes (Jan 29, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> What model number are the heads and what controller are you using?



They are both Integra 500 strobes. I do not even know what the controller is?I'm using a physical cable to synch with my 5DM3 if that is what you mean.

Thanks.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 30, 2016)

kat.hayes said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > What model number are the heads and what controller are you using?
> ...



The manual is here, it starts in German but has the English version later. http://hensel.eu/katalog/aitdownloadablefiles/download/aitfile/aitfile_id/27/

The power does indeed start at 5.0 for minimum power, I believe that is a European idea that normalises different powered light actual output, so a 250ws light would go from 4.0 to 9.0 if it had the same range and a 1,000ws light go to 11.0 etc.


----------

